# Surrey meet-up ( this saturday )



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought it'd be a good idea to have a 'confirmed people' post re this sat , so who WILL be there ?  

I will with my b/friend , mum  & my boys Fizzy & Kirby     

( I leave work at 3pm , so hope to be there about 20 past 3pm  ) 


See you there , Sara xx :wave: :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im defo coming with my b/friend and jacob and ruby


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

me too me too.... :blob7: 

i'll deffo be there with my little girl JOEY (who could barely sleep with excitement to see her fizzy)......i think i have two lady friends coming with me! unfortunately my b/f cant make it as he gots work!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

im defo coming, with Jordon my brother (12) and i'll just be bringing pepi
mini is staying home with casper


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm coming with Ivy. I'm meeting Stef and travelling on the train with her. My boyfriend won't come.  Oh well, his loss!! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> I'm coming with Ivy. I'm meeting Stef and travelling on the train with her. My boyfriend won't come.  Oh well, his loss!! :lol:


yep cant wait! :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Im def coming with my mum we will prob get there about 3ish


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

we are prob gonna get there around 3 maybe a lil before knowing me im always early lol :lol: 
but thats fine the chis can have a run round the park and knowing the jakester he will prob wanna mark his teriotry before everyone arrives lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

what time do we need to be at the station sarah?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone who's coming to my local station can they make it for around 2.30ish cos then we can walk over hmmm might try and beg mum for lift if not too many of us lol Anyway expect me and Stitchy and I think my mum and sis and bro will pop over sorry they're all chi mad.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

is there a car park there and what enterance are we going to be at


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

car park is at the cheam side if you head for the girls school and drive past it towards cheam there's a carpark at the cheam gate to the park and we're meeting near the back gate to nonsuch high school *shivers*


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey guys, I was thinking you should post some photos of your meet up sometimes  ..... so the rest of us could see what you're up to :wink: 
We do it every weekend (if it's nice and sunny) and have loads of pics......


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

oh there will be loads of pics


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah il be bringing my camara hey if anyone wants buy tiffany let me know il bring some lol
my friend has just dropped off some sets


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll have my camera too


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

camera and camcorder with me


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Im so jealous. I really wanted to come  . I tried everything I could think of but I dont have enough money to get a taxi there. I thought of train takes too long plus i have like 5 dogs lol! CAn anyone else think of another mirical plan. Me and mother evil hav fallen out big time over it!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww  well if you cant make it to this one as we're thinking of making it monthy maybe you can come to next month


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hi ya lillo and i are going to come too, look forward to meeting you all!x


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

so how many people (and chis!) will there be in total?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww lucky people , i hope you will all have a wonderful time :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

So far I know of 11 I think could be more people need to confirm


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

cleaned the car and filled up on petrol, im setting off down about 3 am tomorrow cos i prefer to drive at night  
see you all tomorrow    so excited


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

looking forward to it big time  I've managed to be able to leave work at 2.45 pm , so i'll be there just after 3 pm ... my boys are excited


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hiya! Sounds fun...... Am I still allowed to come without a Chi?? :roll: My Mum and I would love to come and can be there for about 3pm, if you don't mind that is??????????

I just thought it would be a good way of chatting to Chi owners and seeing some in the flesh so to speak before committing to buying one as I need to be sure this is the right breed for me.

Please let me know and hope to see some of you there tomorrow  

Donna x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Just to update... my comps not working again  
but yes i will be there....

you go from victoria station right? thats were ive arrange to meet ivy's mum. so hopefully all goes to plan! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

il be there prob early knowing me iv been real ill today but am feeling a little better so hopefully by tommorrow afternoon i will be fine
looking forward to meeting everyone  
couldnt get pandora today as was really sick this morning  

but am going to get her asap prob next sat 
 

trust me to fall ill


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Me 'n' Charlie will be there... looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww Vicki *hugs* here's hoping you can make it  If your're early stay in your car till someone else turns up  hopefully Jodie or Sara should be down there before 3pm, Anyone coming by train Stefs gonna be at victoria around 1.30

The closest train times around the are 

13.33 that arrives my end at 14.05
13.50 that arrives at 14.26 sooo if you can try and catch one of those 2 to be here for 2.30 then we'll be over the other side of the park in time 

how many people are coming by train so I know who to meet so far I know 
Stef, Angela and JJIvysmum are coming by train is littletoyhorse (meg) coming by train? as your only in Sutton as long as you get here for 2.30 should all be fine.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

my b/friend is gonna drive yay
he is my chi protection lol, mind you if there are dog nappers about some how dont think they would be getting past me lol  
il go find the directions off of route finder now and print them should be good everyone camaras at the ready hope the weather is good


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Donna81 said:


> I just thought it would be a good way of chatting to Chi owners and seeing some in the flesh so to speak before committing to buying one as I need to be sure this is the right breed for me.


Another great place/ idea for you is to go to 'Discover dogs' at Earls court in November    it's a great place to meet up & talk to chi breeders  I really recomend it  

( one little thing to note re chihuahuas, is meeting them somewhere like a park rather than a breeders house is they can often be a little shy of strangers & a shy chihuahua can snap a little ( NO offence to any chi's reading this  ) 

Maybe see you tomorrow :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

One note of caution as it is a saturday and there are likely to be kids and other dogs about all chi's on leads please  I'm sure everyone knew that one already tho


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah discover dogs is great im going you would get to see all the breeds there and the people with them are there to talk to you about them so that could help you make your mind up


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

me and pepi are off to bed in a mo, early start
see you tomorrow


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

sleep well & have a safe trip  see ya soon :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah see you soon jodie


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

I love "Discover Dogs!", been going for the past 3 years and will go on the Sunday this year, can't wait!  

So is that a yes to if I can come tomorrow *without* a Chi, or...........? :roll: 

Donna x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Donna  we are meeting in a park, so yeah anyone can come


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks! I hope to see you there then 

Donna x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I know for sure everyone will 'hear' Fizzy before they see him  :lol: :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol and ruby he he he


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

joey is the opposite as fizzy knows...lol.....you never hear joey....unless of course anybody trys to eat her treats....or their treats near her...lol....then the angel turns to the dark side!

see you guys tmr!!! :wave:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ oops  that was me...i forgot to sign in...lol :roll: :lol:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> One note of caution as it is a saturday and there are likely to be kids and other dogs about all chi's on leads please  I'm sure everyone knew that one already tho


 I don't have a lead for charlie yet, he's so tiny I haven't been able to find a collar small enough, I've ordered one off the internet but it hasn't arrived yet. So far he's been fine as I haven't walked him anywhere too busy and he doesn't like to venture more than a couple of feet away from my ankles but I'll see if I can make some kind of makeshift collar/lead for tomorrow.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*Abby* said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > One note of caution as it is a saturday and there are likely to be kids and other dogs about all chi's on leads please  I'm sure everyone knew that one already tho
> ...


If you can find a lead I have a tiny collar you can borrow for the day for him if you like it used to belong to Nemo and he was teeny so it should fit no problem  Nemo was 1 1/2 lbs and had a 6inch neck


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

weather update in Surrey " The sun is out " :blob7: :blob7: 

see you all in under 4 hours :wave:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> If you can find a lead I have a tiny collar you can borrow for the day for him if you like it used to belong to Nemo and he was teeny so it should fit no problem  Nemo was 1 1/2 lbs and had a 6inch neck


Thank you so much, that's really sweet of you! Luckily the collar I ordered on the internet turned up this morning, so panic over
:hello1:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Abby , you need a lead ? I can bring you one if you do ? 

Sara


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Abby , you need a lead ? I can bring you one if you do ? Sara


Just off to the pet shop to buy one, but thanks anyway you're a sweetheart! Charlie looks so cute in his collar, I think it's the first time he's ever worn one and appart from the occasional scratching fit he seems to not mind it. So excited roll on 3 o'clock! x x x


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey everyone  looks like the surrey meet was a huge sucess, I was just wondering who would like to make it a regular event?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I would love to make it a regular event  i enjoyed it so much and so did tyson :wave: i think non-such park is a great place to hold meets


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

it sooo needs to be regular mine had so much fun we need a surrey chi meet up web site lol
it was a good turn out
im def up for doing it again and great place to meet was perfect


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Today was great! it was so nice to finally put names to faces etc. All your Chis are gorgeous, I think Charlie was a bit overwhelmed, he's been sleeping ever since. But count us in for next time!

I'll post all the Pics... got some good ones!


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

joey is so sad and so am i....that we missed the meetup....

we had a day from hell trying to make it to the meetup...i was at my brothers (in herts)....babysitting last night and could make it back in time today for the meetup cause had a few complications while traveling...by the time i got to sutton to meet my friend who was coming with joey and i...it was 4:05....and joey was exhausted and sleeping in her bag....and it had a slight rain in sutton....so i reckon by the time we get to ewell east it would be like 4:30 and then we would have to walk and try and find the park... so we would probably make it when everybody was leaving!

we are truely sorry and so pissed off....i was really stressed out since last night aswell as the kids broke my £400 SONY digi cam....grrr....and then today with being messed around....im still in a horrid mood!

but i do think it should be made a monthly meetup in surrey!

oh...and special sorry goes out to fizzy dave....joey misses you so much and is so sorry she couldnt make it to give you lots of kisses!....but the next time....she'll make up for it! :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

How long did you stay on there for?
Did anyone take clothes for sale?
I want info? please


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> How long did you stay on there for?
> Did anyone take clothes for sale?
> I want info? please


We left at 5pm and most ppl were still there, Jodie took clothes and my mum brought tyson a snoopy hoodie  

It really was a great day


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Was it a good attendance?
I promise no more questions???


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> Was it a good attendance?


Yes there where loads of ppl there ummm id say about 15odd? and lots of chis


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm guessing this is a yes vote for making this regular sooo how about once a month if thats ok with everyone  Sadly the weather wasnt the best and it will be soo much better in the summer plus I'll try and be more organised next time oopps   the attendance was great today tho thanks everyone who came and I hope everyone had a great time, I know Stitch did lol.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

yes once a month sounds great  at least it only rained once and wasnt for long it held off quite a bit which was good.

We had the best time ever :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i reckon once a month sounds great so what date next month lol

we should have a christmas fancy dress meet lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Well if anyone wants an xmas party thing I could ask my parents if we can use my lounge conservatory and garden and all the pups can come down our garden is pretty big and that way people get tea and wont get too cold.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> Well if anyone wants an xmas party thing I could ask my parents if we can use my lounge conservatory and garden and all the pups can come down our garden is pretty big and that way people get tea and wont get too cold.
> _________________



that sounds great , that would be really nice  [/list]


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok thats all ok xmas party at my house anyone  plus my new little boy can play with all the other dogs because he'll be too young to go out yet.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

wooooo hooooo xmas party at sarahs lol

sarah stich must be sooo tired he didnt stop running bless him he is sooo pretty and definatley likes cuddles awwww


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

He's passed out at me feet lol hopefully he'll sleep for a while, you see I told everyone he was hyper. Well it's all ok to have an xmas party here plus the dogs can run around off the lead soo you can bring your whole troop Vicki lol. So we'll make it a monthly meet up and closer to xmas we'll organise an xmas party and set a date for it


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol yeah my lil troop he he he 
i thought today was brill and it was great meeting everyone and there chis

i liked the way fizzy sat and like watched over them all playing bless he is sooo pretty and lil kirby


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi guys! :wave: 

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone and their Chi’s for a lovely afternoon!  You were all so helpful and your babies were adorable- it’s really helped me get an insight into the breed and I’m SO convinced, I want one more than ever now!!!! :lol: 

There’s just the practical side of things now- it’s a huge commitment to take on and I want it to be right, otherwise it wouldn’t be fair on the dog, but I’m really taken with them- how could you not be??? 

Special mentions to Jake, Ruby, Milo, Ivy, Romeo and little Charlie as they were the ones I cuddled most, but as I said, they were all absolutely gorgeous and you must be so proud  

Hopefully, if there is another meet- next time I come, I can join in and show off my Chi (fingers crossed :wink: !!)

Thanks again guys, so glad I came!

Donna x


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

I've posted all the pics Here x  x


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

P.S. Donna cool to meet you too, hope you get your Chi soon (Charlie loved you!)

And a Christmas meet sounds great... hopefully charlie will have grown enough to find a little Xmas outfit to fit him!


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Abby- great to meet you all and chat about little Charlie! :lol: 

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing!

Donna x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah donna hope you get your chi very soon if i find any info on those pups il mail you 
vicki


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol good luck donna- its great your really looking into chis.  

WE HAD SOOOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Glad you all had so much fun. Im soooooooooooo ngutted i couldnt ome still havent spoken to my mum since she said no. She aint very happy! but i soooooooooo wanted to come sooooo jealous!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Glad you all had so much fun. Im soooooooooooo ngutted i couldnt ome still havent spoken to my mum since she said no. She aint very happy! but i soooooooooo wanted to come sooooo jealous!



awwwww zoe hun go and make up with ya mum. Were planning on doing it monthly... come next month? :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

lol its not possible i live to far away!!!!


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Vicki and Stefanie!  When I lost my Pippin I thought I'd never be ready for another dog again  , but now I feel able to start looking into Chi's-you all helped me decide!

Thanks and hope to see you again sometime!

Donna x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

What a wonderful time we had , my boys were so happy  Nice to have meet everyone  ( Nice to have met you Donna :wave: good luck finding your baby  ) 
Kirby was so tired , little baby that he is lol Hopefully at the next meet up he may wanna stay on the floor more  

Everyone was so good  ( even if Fizzy was on chi guard and wouldn't let any dogs near us who were not chi's lol he is such a grown up lol )

Big hugs to all the dogs , stitch is a total nutter & so cute , Romeo is just ' the man , A rotweiler in a a chi's body  ' ALL the dogs & people were wonderful and YEAH I'm looking forward to ALL the chi meet up's , xmas party sounds great Kirby says 'Aunty sarah will there be cake  and he is happy because if you have your new boy he won't be the youngest :lol: 

Thanks eveyone xxx

PS > Fizzy looks fab in the t-shirt I got from Jodie 8)


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice to have met you too! Your Chi's are adorable!  

Will keep you posted on my progress :wink: 

Donna x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

are you looking for a certain chi? colour? longcoat? smoothcoat? I thought i heard you say at the meetup... you were after a long? A certain sex? :wave:


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes, I'd ideally love a female, longhair, in white :wink: Awwwwww!

Donna x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

toylittlehorse said:


> oh...and special sorry goes out to fizzy dave....joey misses you so much and is so sorry she couldnt make it to give you lots of kisses!....but the next time....she'll make up for it! :wink:



Sorry you've had such a tough time Mag , Really missed you & joey  Fizzy says it's ok seeing Joey again will be worth the wait , however long he has to wait


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

It was great to meet you all and your lovely dogs. Donna, good luck with finding a chi. You'll be a lovely chi mummy!  I'm looking forward to more meet ups. I'm sure Ivy will come out of her shell the more times she meets other chis. She was so shy when at home she's a crazy chick! :lol:


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Aww thanks Ivy's mummy :wink: Your little girl was adorable, but I think it was a bit overwhelming for her, she looked so sweet!

Donna x


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, I was really worried about her at first as she seemed so anxious but she did settle down as the day went on. She'd been on various trains and tubes before hand and then meeting so many people and dogs at once just threw her. It was a fun day though! I definitely want to go again!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww ivy was lovely she seemed quiet at first but seemed to liven up a little later bless her

ruby was actully quite livly lol didnt expect that

and jacob got a taste of his own medicine with all those boys around lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

lol RE Jake  I have to say I think it's really good for them all to meet up , it was kinda like they all knew they were Chi's


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Think i'm gonna have to get Fizzy a 'security guard' t-shirt  :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah lol he likes his bark he he he mine are usually like barking mad though think they knew they were amongst friends lol


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Think i'm gonna have to get Fizzy a 'security guard' t-shirt  :lol:


Yeah that would be so funny! Pucci do one! You have to get it for next time!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I will get him one for sure  I've just sent an email to his t-shirt maker 8)


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

There was an xxxs security one on ebay a couple days ago.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Donna  


Mr Fizzy D's top is on order 8) :lol: his personal :lol: clothes maker is making it as I type


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

owwww very snazzy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

hi everyone, just got back from london. 
Had a great time, it was really fun.
I am so getting me another chi, i want charlie    
i am officially saving for me a little one.
Pepi is so much happier since the meetup, i think he needs a new friend
went into london yesterday, went a bit crazy over dog clothes, got pepi 3 new tops


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I love Pepi. He has such a waggly tail and a kind face!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Pepi is cute and Tyson thinks he is great :wink:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello girl (and boys  ) looks like you had a great time!!  I knew you would....... we also have a meet up in my town every Saturday and sometimes even at one of the girl's place if the weather is bad. I love it so much, cause Billy gets to run like crazy and put some of his energy to use........
I live in Europe, but my boyfriend lives in Purley (near Croydon - I'm sure you know the place), so I'd be very happy to come to one of your meeting one day as well. For now I usually come without Billy, but once he's old enough he'll be able to travel to UK as well.

Wish you all the best!
Christina


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Thanks Donna
> 
> 
> Mr Fizzy D's top is on order 8) :lol: his personal :lol: clothes maker is making it as I type


____________- Cor i dunno, spoilt brat  :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> Hello girl (and boys  ) looks like you had a great time!!  I knew you would....... we also have a meet up in my town every Saturday and sometimes even at one of the girl's place if the weather is bad. I love it so much, cause Billy gets to run like crazy and put some of his energy to use........
> I live in Europe, but my boyfriend lives in Purley (near Croydon - I'm sure you know the place), so I'd be very happy to come to one of your meeting one day as well. For now I usually come without Billy, but once he's old enough he'll be able to travel to UK as well.
> 
> Wish you all the best!
> Christina


The more the merrier if you can find the park  we'd love to have you come the chi's all love it and I think it made everyone a lot closer as we all know eachother in "reality" now lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i think the meet has helped after the whole soon to be situation wondered what you all was hiding lol
:lol: :lol:  
only joking was great to meet everyone though and looking forward to the next


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

:hiding: what you mean, I'm officially not normal lol but it's great to see everyone and see that everyones dogs are like a billion times cuter in reality


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

abby,
if yoy ever are going to put charlie out for stud let me know lol he is a gorgous little lad and if i do ever breed from ruby i need a teeny boy and think they could have some stunning babies lol
:wink:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> abby,
> if yoy ever are going to put charlie out for stud let me know lol he is a gorgous little lad and if i do ever breed from ruby i need a teeny boy and think they could have some stunning babies lol
> :wink:


 Yeah sure... I was thinking about it, so keep in touch! oooh how cute would the pups be!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know sooo cute i was not sure weather i was going to as thought she was small but she has grown quite a bit and is still only 6 months so may do and her and charlie would have amazing babies wouldnt they awwwww


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

whens the next meet (_in the zoneee_)???? :tard:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

are you going to the one on sunday stef ?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

in london? :twisted: halloween right? lol yep if so!


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi! I suggested at the meet we all compare pedigrees just for fun and to see if any of our Chis are related... so anyway I started off a thread HERE


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i just writ my ones names in pedigrees roughly to see if anyone has similar lines if so il wright all mine up


----------

